# Whats out at the pier??



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

I see alot of post about Spanish and Pomps. What has been hitting at Pcola Pier and at what time of the day??


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

spanish have been off anf on all day, a little better in the morning from what i hear. pompano has more to do with water clarity than time.


----------

